# Who Is Your Style Icon?



## aziajs (Nov 16, 2005)

Of all the women that I have seen and known there is one person whose sense of style is impeccable.  From the clothing to the hair to the makeup and accessories she is who I, personally, aspire to be.  That woman is Jennifer Lopez.  *Who is your style icon?*


----------



## visivo (Nov 17, 2005)

*The Girls -- they're all so cute! (aka too bad I am straight)*





Rachel McAdams is darling.





Dita Von Teese, clothed (haha)





Maggie Gyllenhaal is often well-dressed.





Eva Mendez is gorgeous and dresses tastefully...

theres a lot more... I love a classic, clean look. I love fashion from the 20's to the fifties -- and if I had the body I'd definitely do the drop-waist look that ive seen on gyllenhaal and also kirsten dunst (though i really dislike her as an actress). 

This is also discounting people I have known personally -- there are a  couple of those too!


----------



## Peaches (Nov 17, 2005)

I was going to say JLo too but I dont have the body/look to emulate her style. I'm more of a Christina look-a-like... not idea who I dress like. Probably Tara-reid pre-surgery.


----------



## jeanna (Nov 17, 2005)

I LOVE Nicole Richie's style, now that she's moved on to a more grown up and sophisticated look. I also like Jessica Alba and Jennifer Aniston's style. I'm very into simple looks that still have that air of elegance and sophistication.


----------



## user4 (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm gonna have to go with J Lo... I love her!!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 17, 2005)

Posh Spice.....i love her style and her look! Especially when she's with her husband (David Beckham) they look so good together!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 17, 2005)

Halle Berry for me hands down. she ALWAYS looks flawless dressed up or down!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## aziajs (Nov 17, 2005)

I also really love Victoria Beckham.  She is a very close second to Jennifer.

And Halle Berry always looks great.  She looks good in an evening gown and in jeans and t-shirt.

Juneplum and HOTasFCUK - you ladies actually picked the two people who rounded out my top three.


----------



## visivo (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_















_

 
yess good choices! i really wanted to put both but i thought i'd go for something different. plus, gwen is someone that i HATE to love. I really envy her new style :\ Must take a team to make her look THAT good all the time. no to mention personal trainer!


----------



## Peaches (Nov 18, 2005)

Heidi Klum


----------



## user3 (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_Halle Berry for me hands down. she ALWAYS looks flawless dressed up or down!_

 


True that! I also like Gwen. I know she is out there sometimes but I like people with a sense of their style!


----------



## Isis (Nov 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_




Dita Von Teese, clothed (haha)_

 
I love her retro style!
I have no idea who'd be mine... I just kind of go my own way, But I love to try to incorporate the pin-up girl style into what I wear. I'm such a sucker for corsets! In a tasteful fashion of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I don't need to wear one. People always seem to take them the wrong way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  bebe is going to have some hot clothes for that this season!


----------



## grunge_posh (Nov 20, 2005)

CHRISTINA AGUILERA <3


----------



## makeup_junkie (Nov 20, 2005)

Jessica Simpson, Nicole Ritchie, Christina Aguilera, Lindsay Lohan


----------



## scrapbookromance (Nov 20, 2005)

Rachel McAdams keeps her look simple, classy, yet trendy and exciting. her hair and makeup is always flattering, never gaudy or over-done.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 26, 2005)

Probably Christina Aguilera or Carmen Electra.


----------



## meaghan<3 (Nov 27, 2005)

i loveeeee britney spears (on her good days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), eva mendes, and rachel mcadams ...theyre hottt


----------



## Brelki (Nov 28, 2005)

Mandy Moore-I think she always looks classy, and I love the glow she always has.


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 1, 2005)

Nicole Richie, Lindsay Lohan and Britney before she met Kevin.


----------



## jeannette (Dec 4, 2005)

I loooove Monica Bellucci! Catherine Zeta Jones is also great, but her dress sense gets a little boring (still classic, but boring) after a while.


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 8, 2005)

I adore Sarah Jessica Parker. Especially the clothes she wore as Carrie in SATC.
I also think Gwen Stefani rocks, and love Jennifer Anistons cool casual elegance.  Drew barrymore is up high on my list too.


----------



## user3 (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *grunge_posh* 
_CHRISTINA AGUILERA <3





_

 

If only I had a body like she has! I'd probably dress just like she does!


----------



## xSazx (Dec 12, 2005)

Christina Aguilera, Paris Hilton, Jessica Simpson.. etc.


----------



## michelle :) (Dec 12, 2005)

Christina Aguilera is my hero - i always say if i had her body i'd walk around in ass-less chaps too!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 14, 2005)

Hands down Sarah Jessica Parker. I love her style, she always has the prettiest outfits. I also like Britney Spears, Cher and Catherine Zeta-Jones.


----------



## productjunkie (Dec 17, 2005)

Carmen Elektra. I LOVE her. If I looked like her... I wouldn't wear any clothes, just like she does.


----------



## inlucesco (Dec 17, 2005)

Reese Witherspoon has always had classy but unboring taste on the red carpet, but I wouldn't say I emulate her - although I opt for understated/classic a lot.


----------



## x.els.x (Dec 17, 2005)

jessica alba. ashley olsen, ashlee simpson, the veronicas, hilary duff (they sound pretty teen-ish but i love their style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MeganGMcD (Dec 17, 2005)

J.Lo
Sophia Loren
Marilyn Monroe 
Jackie O


----------



## kimmy (Dec 17, 2005)

marilyn monroe, because she was just such an amazing person. and even when she was being a slut, she was a classy one...that's not an easy thing to pull off. and she was just so damn beautiful. i don't believe that there ever has been or ever will a woman as perfect as her.

angelina jolie, something about her just really gets me. i think it's the additude.

tyra banks, she's just so bubbly and cute. and she's a fighter, she's faced and overcome adversity...i like that. and even though she's got an amazing body, she doesn't show it off in a distasteful manner.

i could never pull off either style given my looks and body, but if i could look like anyone, it'd be one of them.


----------



## Anne O'Nymous (Dec 23, 2005)

I love the *new and improved* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nicole Ritchie. I'm a really classic person but I like the way she does a sophisticated BoBo look. Plus, I adooooore her hairstyle (that I've copied, minus the color) and her natural but gorgeous makeup. 

But... I think she is waaaaay too thin now.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 24, 2005)

since you have had nicoles hairstyle...has it been easy to manage? i was kind of looking into a style like that cuz i need a haircut soon...like i dont want to get my bangs cut too short...any suggestions?


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 24, 2005)

I'd have to say J.Lo and the new Nicole Ritchie. I love how they dress.


----------



## ruby_soho (Dec 24, 2005)

Stacey London! I love everything she owns, I aspire to be as rich and well dressed as her Other than her I really have no other style "icons".


----------



## karen (Dec 28, 2005)

kate winslet, nicole kidman, and angelina jolie are closest to my style.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 30, 2005)

Angelina- I love her, she could look feirce in a trash bag
THe new version of Nicole Ritchie, she always looks classic, but still young
J.Lo- hate her music and her movies, but her clothing is always fab


----------



## swaly (Dec 30, 2005)

Courtney Love minus the trashiness, of the lace, glitter, big hair and big earrings:




and Gwen Stefani before she crossed the line into being totally ridiculous:


----------



## Stylishchica319 (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracee Ellis Ross(or rather her character "Joan" from Girlfriends),J-Lo, Nicole Richie(version 2.0), Jessica Simpson(except that whole "Daisy Duke" thing...when she was wesring cowboy boots all of the time),for formal wear Halle Berry ,and Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## jackie100 (Jan 2, 2006)

I like the way Carmen Electra dresses nowadays, she's not that skanky looking anymore but real feminine and always really pretty looking. 

Victoria Beckham is way over the top, but I have to admit I like her style even though some may call it "tacky". She always looks great in her Rock & Republic jeans!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 2, 2006)

*The One And Only Marilyn Monroe*



















Cliche?? Maybe. But I adore Marilyn. She's is the only person/thing that makes me miss my formerly platinum hair. One day I'm gonna bleach it back and chop it all off like hers. She is so quintessential (sp?). For me, she is the epitome of sexy.


----------



## ette (Jan 2, 2006)

nicole richie, sjp, mk olsen, ash olsen, gwen stefani, lindslo at times.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 2, 2006)

I really like the way Lindsay Lohan and Nicole Richie dress.  But then they have a good stylist, Rachel Zoe.


----------



## ette (Jan 2, 2006)

yeah rachel zoe has great taste but she is SO arrogant, that article in elle made me gag. she has the best taste though, haha i've said that already. she also looks like an old leather bag. but hey, at least a couple people in hollywood don't get botox once a week!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_yeah rachel zoe has great taste but she is SO arrogant, that article in elle made me gag. she has the best taste though, haha i've said that already. she also looks like an old leather bag. but hey, at least a couple people in hollywood don't get botox once a week!_

 
Why?? What did she say? I missed that.


----------



## ette (Jan 4, 2006)

^on the glamour thing on the style channel...she just sounded so damn arrogant and full of herself. like her opinions were rude.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 11, 2006)

Natalie Portman


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Jan 16, 2006)

My style icons are:
Alexis Bledel (from Gilmore Girls)
http://iamfashion.blogspot.com/2005/...tyle-2005.html

and
katie Holmes
http://www.getlippy.com/starstyle/ka...alPg=1&galIx=4

http://www.getlippy.com/starstyle/ka...es/herfashion/


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 16, 2006)

Jennifer Anniston! Hands down. She's always flawless with a classic casual elegance yet a little trendy as well. Love it!


----------



## Riet (Jan 20, 2006)

*björk!!!!*

I know she's strange, but i ADORE her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , i cannot stop, LOL


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

rachel bilson, she is so pretty


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 23, 2006)

I think Jessica Simpson (minus the mtv awards 2005), Ashlee Simpson, Nicole Richie an Christina Aguilera


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel McAdams, Scarlett Johansson, Rachel Bilson


----------



## justalildirrtyx (Jan 23, 2006)

christina aguilera, nicole richie, mk&ashley olsen<33


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 29, 2006)

Nicole Richie
Rachel Mcadems


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 29, 2006)

OH and Jessica Simpson


----------



## Janelleleo (Feb 4, 2006)

Wonderful picks everyone!

I think my style icons are classics like Audrey Hepburn, Francoise Hardy or Edie Sedgwick but I also love a lot of what Sofia Coppola and Selma Blair wear. Gwyneth Paltrow, Dita Von Tesse and Gwen Stefani would also have to be on my list. As well as Winona Ryder who really looks amazing and inspired me to start vintage shopping.


----------



## lindseylouike (Feb 4, 2006)

Jessica Alba--I have a style book I keep of magazine pictures of celebrity style and designer clothes/shoes/accessories I like, and she is by far the one who shows up the most. I also like Mandy Moore & Cameron Diaz's laid-back style.

As for makeup/beauty, I have to agree about Catherine Zeta Jones--I see her Elizabeth Arden ads, and she is SO beautiful.


----------



## Tulip (Feb 19, 2006)

Audrey Hepburn

http://www.fujiura.com/postershop/audreyhepburn01.htm

Marilyn Monroe, Nicole Kidman. I love the sophisticated look.


----------



## Tonitra (Feb 20, 2006)

I've always adored Gwen and her sense of style. Although I have some issues with her recent solo music.
I also like Dita Von Tesse and Audrey Hepburn.
Also Shirley Manson! Although maybe that's just more of a girl-crush, lol. I love her. Scarlett Johansson as well. Oh, and the lead singer of Metric (sorry, I don't know the name but I recently started listening to them).


----------



## panties (Feb 20, 2006)

audrey hepburn, charlize theron, nicole kidman, catherine zeta-jones and monica bellucci. those women will be timless in my book. liz taylor too.


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Feb 20, 2006)

The OC girls Mischa and Rachel have impeccable taste. Scarlett Johansson and Evangaline Lily also manage to look fabulous all the time


----------



## RavnAnn1702 (Feb 20, 2006)

Anyone know who Susan Ward is?? Well she did a movie called The In Crowd and I LOOVED her outfits in it!!! Very cute  They just dont make clothes like that anymore though :-\  Shes so exotic looking.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 5, 2007)

It's a good thing I did a search before I made another thread about Style Icons. Here's mine: NIECY NASH of RENO 911 and CLEAN HOUSE!!!

That's right, you know her from RENO 911 (I love that show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ):





Here she is with the infamous flower in her hair:



























(She's on the far right):





And *gasp* without it:


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2007)

Rachel Bilson
Jennifer Aniston
Mandy Moore



I'm really not all that over the top with the way I dress.


----------



## shlomit_mp (Jan 5, 2007)

ok, here are mine-
1. bettie page! my role model!
2. liv tyler- just so beautyful!
3. scarlett johansson- always classy, and she brings back the 50's body figure that is just perfect.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't really have many style icons but there are some ladies that inspire me...

It used to be Gwen Stafani but nowadays I'm not so sure lol.
Cameron Diaz = funky and edgy
Fergie 

Umm a few other but I can't think right now but, mostly I make up my own style.  No need to copy anyone...I have my own flava going on.


----------



## Femme (Jan 5, 2007)

Caridee from America's next top model.
That's the same style i wear


----------



## amoona (Jan 5, 2007)

Hmmm ... idk if I have a style icon. I admire a lot of people's styles i.e. Christian and Gwen but I take a lil bit of what I see from them. I also love Jessica Simpson's style.

I do tend to over dress all the time though haha especially when I go out somewhere. So I love dresses. Other then that I'm in jeans and a t-shirt ... I only own one pair of sneakers.

When it comes to dresses I get my inspiration for what I want from different fashion designers. Even if I can't afford the real deal I'll look for something with the same look.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 5, 2007)

Marilyn Monroe, Bettie Page and Gwen Stefani


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_It's a good thing I did a search before I made another thread about Style Icons. Here's mine: NIECY NASH of RENO 911 and CLEAN HOUSE!!!

That's right, you know her from RENO 911 (I love that show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):





Here she is with the infamous flower in her hair:



























(She's on the far right):





And *gasp* without it:




_

 
I LOVE Niecy!!!  She is funny and so beautiful too!! I love her taste and the colors that she isn't afraid to wear.  I also love Gwen Stefani for her fashion and MU as well!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_I LOVE Niecy!!! She is funny and so beautiful too!! I love her taste and the colors that she isn't afraid to wear. I also love Gwen Stefani for her fashion and MU as well!_

 
I know. I thought about starting this thread when I saw her wearing this gorgeous green dress in the current Lucky magazine (January 2007) for Clean House. She inspires me to wear color. (And I love those flowers in her hair too).


----------



## _tiffany (Jan 6, 2007)

*Victoria Beckham*


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 6, 2007)

Kat Von D 
The lead singer of The Creepshow
Christina Aguliera 
Etc.


----------



## DOLLface (Jan 6, 2007)

Marilyn Monroe
Dita Von Teese
Courtney Love
Christina Aguilera
Scarlett Johansson
Gwen Stefani
Kate Moss
Carmen Electra


----------



## mommamacgurl (Jan 6, 2007)

Gwen Stefanie
                                            Nia Long
                                             Jlo
                                            Angelina Jolie
                                            Beyonce Knowles
                                            Tyra Banks


----------



## NYDoll88 (Jan 7, 2007)

Lindsay Lohan, Gwen Stefani, and the boys from Heatherette.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 7, 2007)

dita von teese!


----------



## M1zScandalous (Jan 8, 2007)

Jennifer Lopez, Christina Aguilera, Carmen Electra, Jessica Alba


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 8, 2007)

This is the dress I was talking about. Gorgeous! And what about that rock?!


----------



## KAIA (Jan 24, 2007)

i am pretty influenced by gwen stefani and lindsay lohan.


----------



## design (Jan 25, 2007)

jane birkin, betty catroux, kate moss, amalia dayan, leigh lezark, rachel roy and rachel bilson


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't think i have one. 

I do love the way Dita Von Teese looks, and Immodesty Blaize, but I also like Victorian style full skirts and high necked tops. 

I just wear whatever I feel like... my style icon is me!


----------



## sharyn (Jan 25, 2007)

I really really like the bombshell style... you know, Pamela Anderson, Bridget Marquardt (SP?) Maryiln Monroe... Brigitte Bardot...


----------



## XsMom21 (Jan 25, 2007)

This will sound strange, but P!NK. I totally immulate her... her style (as bad as it can be sometimes), her hair, her make-up. I used to sing her music with my band, and she is how I got my nickname (When she first came out, a friend of mine and I were at dinner and the waitress said I looked like her. Hence, Pinky - little Pink)

Then, I would have to say the new style pin-up girls, like Sabina. I LOVE their style, but could never pull it off with my post-pregnancy weight.

I guess right now, I follow along the lines of a soccer mom. Sweats and T's. lol


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 25, 2007)

Angelina Jolie - Sexy, and sophistcated with an aire of mystery that I just adore.

Charlieze Theron - A classic beauty who can do no wrong.


----------



## jinsy (Jan 25, 2007)

Selma Blair
Sarah Michelle Gellar
Gwenneth Paltrow
Maggie Gyllenhal (or Gyllenhaal?)


----------



## aziza (Jan 26, 2007)

Not exactly an _Icon_, per se, but whenver I see Jessica Alba she's wearing something I would so rock. She has that sophisticated and clean cut Michael Kors look...love it.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 26, 2007)

tragic kingdom and rock steady era gwen and alexis bledel. weird mix, eh?

for makeup you girls and the girls from lj are my style icons!


----------



## tabegohan (Jan 27, 2007)

for hair styles..i usually turn to jessica alba but for clothing..i like what beyonce usually wears. the casual clothing she wears in her music videos are so cute!


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jan 28, 2007)

I adore Rachel Bilson. She's darling.


----------



## XsMom21 (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_It's a good thing I did a search before I made another thread about Style Icons. Here's mine: NIECY NASH of RENO 911 and CLEAN HOUSE!!!

That's right, you know her from RENO 911 (I love that show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):





Here she is with the infamous flower in her hair:



























(She's on the far right):





And *gasp* without it:




_

 

I love her! lol. I saw a commercial today for a freestyle CD and it had the group Seduction on it... There is a girl in the group I could've SWORN was Niecy. Had to jump on the web and find out if I was right or not. I wasn't of course. Did you see the episode of CSI she was in? She was a porn editor! lol. She's too awesome.


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jun 21, 2007)

Cameron Diaz, Angie hormon (sp?), Jessica Biel, lucy liu, eva longoria, kimora lee,


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 21, 2007)

nicole richie and mary kate olsen.


----------



## triccc (Jun 21, 2007)

I would have to say Gwen Stefani.


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a very casual style. 


Mary-Kate Olsen circa 2003-2004. 
Rachel Bilson: 







Sophia Bush:


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 21, 2007)

Freja Beha, Chloe Sevigny, Irina Lazareanu, Charlotte Gainsbourg.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 21, 2007)

Mikki Taylor (Beauty Director & Cover Editor - Essence Magazine)

Carolina Herrera


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 25, 2007)

Jerry Hall is my hands down idol. no one can top her!

Dita Von Teese - classic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Agyness Deyn - she's the hottest model out there right now, how can you not adore her? ^.^

oh, and if I could,
I'd kidnap Scarlett Johanssen.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 25, 2007)

i would have to say gwen stefani. i have always loved her style from her beginnings in no doubt up until now. i also love her music. but you could probably tell that i liked gwen just from my avatar. hehe.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 25, 2007)

as a boy: id have to say dolce & gabbana! i love their style.

as a diva: Madonna, Britney [pre-kfed], PCD, paris hilton, lindsay lohan

makeup wise: jeffree star, beyonce, mary j blige, PCD.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 9, 2007)

rachel bilson [from the OC]


----------



## daFilli (Jul 13, 2007)

i dont really have a style icon but someone who i think has improved their dress/hair/makeup style [& is looking great] is rihanna....
e.g







































whew alotta pics i know, but u catch my drift now hopefully


----------



## KAIA (Jul 15, 2007)

OK. I Know I said I'm influenced by Lindsay Lohan & Gwen Stefani... but this girl that I'm about to show you is my total style Icon...
 Her name is Denisse Guerrero,  singer of the mexican electropop band "Belanova" , which is one of my fave bands! 

http://www.belanovafans.com/wp-conte...belanova_2.jpg

http://www.belanovafans.com/wp-conte...iwallpaper.jpg


----------



## KAIA (Jul 15, 2007)

OK. I Know I said I'm influenced by Lindsay Lohan & Gwen Stefani... but this girl that I'm about to show you is my total style Icon...
 Her name is Denisse Guerrero,  singer of the mexican electropop band "Belanova" , which is one of my fave bands! 

http://www.belanovafans.com/wp-conte...belanova_2.jpg

http://www.belanovafans.com/wp-conte...iwallpaper.jpg

I love everything! her hair, her clothes, her make-up, her voice..*sigh* I have a huge girl-crush...


----------



## Artemis (Jul 27, 2007)

Angelina jolie, kate moss, gwen stefani and keira knightley are some of my faves.


----------



## revaannxx3 (Jul 31, 2007)

jessica biel 
everything about her i love 
plus her body type is amazing.


----------



## Rushch6 (Aug 1, 2007)

Mine would have to be....

Sarah Jessica Parker





Jessica Simpson





And last but not least Gwen Stefani


----------



## laurenmo88 (Aug 1, 2007)

my style icon is Zooey Deschanel she is so vintage chic and has the neatest style i've ever seen...the first picture is a link cuz its HUGE but it's the best picture of all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://zooey-fan.com/pictures/albums.../0_%285%29.jpg


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 1, 2007)

Sofia Loren


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

I think my style is personally from within, and I do what I want and I don't really look up to anyone for my style ideas or brain farts. But, I do find some girls to look absolutely beautiful in their style and I look up to them because they wear their style so effortlessly.






Mika Nakashima: when she's NANA. Perfect look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Dita Von Teese - Looks like she's straight out of the 40's. Love her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And... that's about it. Lol.


----------



## Lerina (Aug 18, 2007)

Victoria Beckham, Dita Von Teese, Audrey Hepburn, Grace Kelly, Gwen Stefani, Cate Blanchett, and Natalie Portman.​


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 18, 2007)

Zooey Deschanel, Stacy London...a little Dita von Teese...and the rest is me


----------



## slowhoney (Aug 18, 2007)

I guess a lot of these have already been said by now but here are mine:

Bettie Page, Dita von Teese, Gwen Stefani, Shirley Manson, Audrey Hepburn, Marilyn Monroe, Jackie O, and sometimes Bjork because she's creative.


----------



## sexysellerie (Aug 18, 2007)

Christina


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 8, 2007)

Dita Von Teese




Gwen Stefani





Dir en Grey


----------



## RachelWarhol (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_OK. I Know I said I'm influenced by Lindsay Lohan & Gwen Stefani... but this girl that I'm about to show you is my total style Icon...
Her name is Denisse Guerrero, singer of the mexican electropop band "Belanova" , which is one of my fave bands! 

http://www.belanovafans.com/wp-conte...belanova_2.jpg

http://www.belanovafans.com/wp-conte...iwallpaper.jpg_

 
This girl is ADORABLE! I love her style.


----------



## RachelWarhol (Sep 8, 2007)

Zooey Deschanel ALWAYS looks great. I love her style.






Kate Hudson






Cameron Diaz






And I would KILL to be able to pull of Kat Von D's look. She's rockin'.


----------



## Gloriosa (Sep 17, 2007)

Edie Sedgwick






Ashley Olsen






Kate Moss






Rachel Bilson


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 17, 2007)

I like VB, Kelis, Kelly Rowland, Gabrielle Union, Meagan Good (at times) and Rihanna, I can indentify with Rhianna the most because her style is the closest to my own personal style.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 17, 2007)

*KELIS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 17, 2007)

Jessica Simpson, Gwen Stefani and Ashley Tisdale (her style is simple but its so much like mine )


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 18, 2007)

I find the following to be rather inspiring...










































I'm not really inspired that much by actresses or pop stars because often time their image is so fabricated by other people, stylists obsessed with trends and whatnot.


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't really have a style 'icon'.  Its more that I will think something is cute.... as j_absinthe says above I know these celebs didn't think up their look but I like:

Hilary Duff, Jessica Simpson, Coleen McLoughlin.....


----------



## MissMcQueen (Oct 2, 2007)

*He dresses better than most girls <3





Jeffery Star




Twiggy

*


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 2, 2007)

victoria beckham, rachel bilson, sienna miller


----------



## vivalamac (Nov 2, 2007)

Victoria Beckham!!


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Nov 29, 2007)

- Dita Von Teese (simply chic)
- Nicole Kidman (porcelain beauty)
- Evan Rachel Wood ( I'm loving her style lately)
- Gwen Stefani
- Eva Green


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Nov 29, 2007)

Victoria Beckham..Fergie sometimes. Carmen Electra.Traci Bingham <~~ I think thats her name. I lover her makeup


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 29, 2007)

Mikhail Baryshnikov. He always looks fab, anywhere. He's always dressed to the nines. He has also had his own line of ballet clothing,and a line of fragrances. He's sixty, still dances and teaches. Icon!
Stevie Nicks,59, for her unique style, and she is still on tour in the five inch platforms. No man has ever come between what she wants to do in life.


----------



## Anita (Dec 2, 2007)

Beyonce and Kimora Lee Simmons


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 2, 2007)

I Love JLo's Makeup but I love everything that Jennifer Love Hewitt wears as Melinda on Ghost Whisperer.


----------



## shortcake (Dec 8, 2007)

SO MANY.......  Audrey Hepburn, Nicole Richie, Blake Lively, Marilyn Monroe, Victoria Beckham, Jackie O, Kate Hudson, Rachel Bilson, Grace Kelly,Reese Witherspoon..... The list goes on, and it's a diverse one!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 8, 2007)

I looove her


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 10, 2007)

Kim Kardashian (sp?) has great personal style even though she's a bit of a <cough> <HO> <cough, cough>.


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

IDK if I really have a style "icon" because I wear whatever is comfy, but I usually love whatever Eva Longoria/Christina Aguilera/Bridget Marquardt is wearing.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 11, 2007)

Jackie 0 is one for sure. in terms of modern celebrities, i think Jennifer Anniston usually looks sexy but still classy..


----------



## User67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_Kim Kardashian (sp?) has great personal style even though she's a bit of a <cough> <HO> <cough, cough>._

 
I wouldn't call her a hoe, because I don't judge people. Let alone people I don't even know. But, she is my style icon 100%. She always looks amazing in everything she wears & she rocks the hottest smokey eyes & nude lips all the time. Flawless beauty IMHO.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 12, 2007)

Jennifer Hudson is not my style icon, per se.  However, I am continually impressed with her style choices.  Everything from her hair to her makeup and her clothing has been looking great.  She makes some choices I wouldn't but I love her just the same.  I especially love that she is showing the beauty of full-figured women.  She truly represents.


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 12, 2007)

ok so this is kind of stupid but something ive been relating to a lot is gaby on desperate housewives.. not so much her general style bc a lot of her clothes are a little outrageous... but from a black/white/gray addict i find inspiration to wear colors from her.. when she wears a color she rocks it...


----------



## Divinity (Dec 12, 2007)

Gwen Stefani has been and is still my number 1 icon...but Kate Moss, Nicole Richie, Drew Barrymore, Audrey Hepburn, AND Keira Knightly have got it goin' on.


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 12, 2007)

Nicole Richie and JLo.
Jennifer Aniston's choice of jeans (I don't really like her though).


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 13, 2007)

Hmm, there is really no "famous" style icon.  I try to take parts from different people and mix them together to find my own look.    

But my *real* style icon is this girl who I went to high school with and played in the orchestra with me.  She was kind of off-beat (if that is correct?), funky and sort of wore whatever she felt like and made it here own.  Like a leopard print dress to prom with turquoise fishnets and pumps.   Plus, she played the ukelele--which is pretty sweet in itself.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 13, 2007)

this might be an old post but i wanted to add my favs, too! lol

i like Jessica Alba's style, all of the hill's girls, posh spice!, Kendra (hugh heffners youngest gf), Jessica Biel, carrie underwood, faith hill, beyonce, britney spears when she was like 16 lol, megan fox, vanessa manilo


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I wouldn't call her a hoe, because I don't judge people. Let alone people I don't even know._

 
Fair enough!


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 20, 2007)

Of course, Victoria Beckham
Fergie (although some of her outfits are strange)
Dita Von Teese
Lindsay Lohan (as of late, I'm really liking her style)
Gwen Stefani (I love her LAMB line!)
Vanessa Hudgens (If you see candid shots of her, the girl has style)
Girls Aloud (their style is so colourful and fun!)


----------



## athena123 (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't really emulate anyone, have my own unique style but if my budget allowed it and if I were a size 2, I'd love to try to emulate the timeless elegance these ladies have goin' on. 

Angelina Jolie
Catherine Zeta-Jones
Liv Tyler
Natalie Portman


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 10, 2008)

Katherine Moenning as the character Shane on the L Word. She's like a mix of both Hepburn sisters.  I also like the ultra glam makeup as a contrast.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 10, 2008)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 11, 2008)

A little random, but I love Sophia Bush's style.  She always looks so classy and gorgeous.


----------



## user46 (Jan 12, 2008)

rihanna


----------



## Cdjax (Jan 13, 2008)

Gwyneth Paltrow




Gisele Bundchen




Sienna Miller




Kate Winslet




Kate Beckinsale


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 13, 2008)

:/ I don't really have one.
I just kind of... do my own thing.


----------



## glamqueen1 (Jan 13, 2008)

intelligent and beautiful women I like looking at and sometimes steal the wardrobe from are Björk, Sarah Jessica Parker, Kate Winslet and (secretly..)Mary of Denmark!


----------



## Debbie (Jan 16, 2008)

Reese Witherspoon, Charlize Theron, & Catherine Zeta Jones.  They always sport the classy, shopisticated, yet simple look.


----------



## mommymac (Jan 16, 2008)

Jennifer Lopez has been my style icon for a long time now, and my newest one is Kim Kardashian and since I'm the mommy her mom too.


----------



## Brie (Jan 16, 2008)

First would have to be Dita then followed by
zooey deschanel
Sarah Jessica Parker
an Angelina Jolie

I have to say that few "new" stars could really ever compete with classic stars like Bridget Bardot, Sophia, Marilyn and Bettie.


----------



## iio (Jan 17, 2008)

Cameron Diaz, Rachel Bilson, Sienna Miller


----------



## MACisME (Jan 17, 2008)

i like lindsay lohann


----------



## fashionette (Jan 31, 2008)

Rachel Bilson!
We have almost the exact same taste in clothes and accessories


----------



## Mairim (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionette* 

 
_Rachel Bilson!
We have almost the exact same taste in clothes and accessories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 

i absolutly love her and her style!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 23, 2008)

Siouxsie Soux
Madonna (circa 1985)
Pat Benatar
Marilyn Monroe
Hannah Aitchison (The tattoo artist from LA Ink)
Christina Aguilera
People around town


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 7, 2008)

Irina Lazareanu *drools*
I know there's that whole hobo chic thing everyone does nowadays, but i still love her sooo much.
of course Gwen Stefani *drools some more* 
the scene queens/ trashy life girls Audrey Kitching, Jac Vanick, Raquel Reed, Hannah Beth (LOLOLOL their style is fun and cute...whaaat...)
ooo i forgot Kat Von D
<3


----------



## macismine (Mar 7, 2008)

paris hilton, audrey hepburn, kat von d (i only wish i could get away wearing some of the stuff she does), and rachel mcadams. i also love the styles of the 20s, 30s, 40s, and 50s oh and let's not forget BARBIE!


----------



## macismine (Mar 7, 2008)

oh and rachel bilson and mischa barton. The OC was my fave show. Lauren Conrad, Audrina Patridge of the hills and alexis bledel on gilmore girls.


----------



## hollytron (Mar 14, 2008)

Kate Beckinsale, Victoria Beckham, GWEN STEFANI, and HEIDI KLUM~!


----------



## rocknroll_lies (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShauntyXD* 

 
_Irina Lazareanu *drools*
I know there's that whole hobo chic thing everyone does nowadays, but i still love her sooo much.
of course Gwen Stefani *drools some more* 
the scene queens/ trashy life girls Audrey Kitching, Jac Vanick, Raquel Reed, Hannah Beth (LOLOLOL their style is fun and cute...whaaat...)
ooo i forgot Kat Von D
<3_

 
I love how Irina dresses, she is a bit more exciting than the other skinny jeans leather jacket models


----------



## KL70 (May 9, 2008)

*Who are your 1 or 2 favorite style icons ?*

Irrespective whether anyone mentioned is presently deceased or alive, who are currently your 1 or 2 favorite style icons (whatever your 
definition of that is) and please say why, for each person named.


----------



## chellyx (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Who are your 1 or 2 favorite style icons ?*

definately Jacqueline Kennedy #1. I have always loved her classic, elegant style. I'm absolutely in love with women in suits!. and #2 victoria beckham. i dont know why, i just cant get enough of her.


----------



## spectrolite (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Who are your 1 or 2 favorite style icons ?*

I have only one and she is Audrey Hepburn. Stylish, beautiful, elegant, graceful, glamorous, classic... She is everything


----------



## aziajs (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Who are your 1 or 2 favorite style icons ?*

I actually started a thread about this:

http://specktra.net/f175/who-your-style-icon-33652/


----------



## theblackqueen (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Who are your 1 or 2 favorite style icons ?*

Dita VonTeese! She's the perfect blend of a lot of my other influences.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 10, 2008)

Rihanna, Gwen Stefani, Marylin Monroe.


----------



## glam8babe (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Who are your 1 or 2 favorite style icons ?*

Hayden Panatierre.. mostly because we have a very similar body shape, we are both small and the same age so its easy for me to look upto her.  I love how she doesnt look too made up like some young celebs and can look classy and elegant.

WAGS!!! (footballers wives and girlfriends.. mainly the UK ones) omg they always wear such nice clothes, colleen and alex always do it perfect and arent like super skinny which is great.  Victoria beckham does my head in sometimes, she can sometimes look perfect and the other times look abit trashy and tries too hard.


----------



## florabundance (May 24, 2008)

*Christina Aguilera*


----------



## booga1003 (May 28, 2008)

I love her.


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2008)

*Re: The Girls -- they're all so cute! (aka too bad I am straight)*

Sarah Jessica Parker.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 28, 2008)

Audrey Hepburn because she is so classic and elegant.  And Nicole Ritchie, Cameron Diaz, and Katie Holmes because they are modern classic.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Who are your 1 or 2 favorite style icons ?*

Kate Moening's character Shane  and Angelina Jolie, the Hepburn sisters. Classic and not over the top.


----------



## florabundance (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Who are your 1 or 2 favorite style icons ?*

1. *Christina Aguilera* - Because although she's not necessarily "curvy", she has a very natural (not overdone) and womanly figure and looks comfortable in every one of her outfits - casual and glammed up. Her beauty is striking and individual aswell, which I love.







2. *Kim Kardashian* - Again, both her casual and more done up styles are gorgeous. More than that though, I have a figure similar to hers, and I used to confuse it with being a "slutty" one - but when I saw her embracing it, as lame as it sounds, I saw that you can have a figure like that and show it off and look classy.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Who are your 1 or 2 favorite style icons ?*

Reese Witherspoon!


----------



## stlzbabi (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Who are your 1 or 2 favorite style icons ?*

Sarah Jessica Parker
She isn't obsessed about trends yet always looks amazing.

Eva Longoria
Her taste in clothes, jewelry, and makeup always goes together in harmony.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Who are your 1 or 2 favorite style icons ?*

PETE WENTZ...


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (May 30, 2008)

I love Lauren Conrad's, the Olsen's somtimes, Sienna Miller and Kate Moss are also growing on me.


----------



## pinkkitty08 (May 31, 2008)

Beyonce!


----------



## coachkitten (May 31, 2008)

Mine is Sarah Jessica Parker.  Minus the horrible outfit she wore to the London SATC movie premier she always looks so gorgeous and put together!


----------



## widdershins (Jun 1, 2008)

Gwen Stefani, Davey Havok, and 50's movie starlets like Rita Hayworth and Doris Day.


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 2, 2008)

Erin Wasson:













Clemence Poesy:


----------



## Madonna (Jun 6, 2008)

Angelina Jolie, Scarlett Johansson, Lucy Liu...classic/sultry looks and great casual styles as well


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 6, 2008)

Can I name more than one?

Sarah Jessica Parker, Coco Chanel, Jackie O., Cate Blanchett, Selma Blair


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 7, 2008)

Sanaa Lathan. She has such an easy, accessible  sense of style.







I wish I could point to a fellow plus sized chica whose style I admire, but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enh


----------



## cuiran (Jun 7, 2008)

Amazing style! I


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jun 12, 2008)

Victoria Beckham and Andre 3000


----------



## QueenEmB (Jun 12, 2008)

Gwen Stefani, Christina Aguilera


----------



## liquidfir (Jun 13, 2008)

lindsay lohan, nicole richie LOL


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jun 20, 2008)

I love the Veronicas' styles, especially Jess.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 30, 2008)

To my previous posts, I have to add:
*Leah Remini*, she's a naturally beautiful woman with a great sense of style and is freakin hilarious to top it off


----------



## juicygirl (Jun 30, 2008)

omg i freaking love rachel bilson!! her style is always sophisticated, yet fun, and she always has her own style. i <3 her!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 30, 2008)

Jessica Simpson<3

http://i31.tinypic.com/2rx722w.jpg


----------



## claudia510 (Jun 30, 2008)

I love Christina Aguilera's style!
I'm greatly influenced by her!
I also love Victoria Beckham and Kim Kardashian!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 30, 2008)

She was so beautiful!
My nana: she was amazing, and had fabulous style!
Sienna Miller: sometimes, I play dress up and pretend to be her when I go out. haha


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 30, 2008)

Lately, Kirsten Dunst, Rachel Bilson and Sienna Miller have been giving me inspiration.


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 1, 2008)

aww thanks for the additional rachel bilson peekchas...i esp love the one with the shorts and slouchy cardigan....sooo summer chic!


----------



## Celly (Jul 1, 2008)

Kim Kardashian & Beyonce all day!


----------



## ovi (Jul 2, 2008)

from the past : Audrey Hepburn

well... the present... hmm... let's say Scarlett Johansson mixed with Kate Moss


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 2, 2008)

definitely the kardashian sisters, nicole richie and sarah jessica parker


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 2, 2008)

Lauren Conrad.. love her so much.. and great outfit she wears!!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 30, 2008)

kim kardashian! we are similar heights, coloring, and body types and I love her style!


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 17, 2008)

*mischa barton* (please dont kill me for this.. theres nothing I can do, I just love her style). *lauren conrad* (I wonder how she manages to ALWAYS have a perfect tan, I think that kind of helps and makes her look good all the time) and *nicole richie *(her body type is similar to mine and I dress like her a lot)


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 17, 2008)

my style icons change alot, but rachel bilson will ALWAYS be one of the main ones, Hayden Panattiere, Cheryl Cole, Alex Curran (basically any stylish WAGS), Vanessa hudgens (i love the dresses she wears)


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 17, 2008)

My style right now is more function than fashion so I'm not too inspired right now.  But once I get this weight off it is on and poppin!  My inspiration for my weight loss and fashion right now are Kimora Lee and Beyonce.  Kimora can be a bit over the top...but that's the most fun for me, lol


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Aug 19, 2008)

1.  Eva Green
2.  Leigh Lezark
3.  Shirley Manson

Girls who dress in black haha!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 25, 2008)

Since I never left 1998: Baby Spice. I'm a sucker for the Lolita/babydoll look. Not the tacky, over-sexualized kind, though. That's just gross.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Oct 15, 2008)

Rachel Bilson and Sarah Jessica Parker!!! I hunt for pictures of there style which is very similar to mine on google.lol


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 15, 2008)

Victoria Beckham hands down


----------



## Jennilyn (Oct 17, 2008)

Oooh this makes me want to go on a sinful shopping spree so badly!


----------



## sexynatty420 (Oct 17, 2008)

i looooove sienna miller,dita von teese,kate moss, gwen stefani,heidi klum, victoria beckham


----------



## infernalmachine (Oct 25, 2008)

probably kate moss, or (even though i really don't like her music or personality) avril lavigne.


----------



## SarahAfshar (Oct 25, 2008)

Besides me, myself, and I...definitely...Farah Pahlavi, Kim Kardashian, Monica Bellucci, Sophia Loren, Dylan Lauren, Taysha Smith Valez, Katharine McPhee, Tyra Banks, Aishwarya Rai, Sarah Jessica Parker, Coco Chanel, Bipasha Basu, JLo, Christina Aguilera, Paris Hilton, Nicole Scherzinger, and more.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 25, 2008)

Rachel Zoe...Her assistant and I dress exactly the same, so I have to include Taylor as well...


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 25, 2008)

Cynthia Nixon's character Miranda on sex and the city.. not in the early episodes.. when Miranda gets more womanly.
Absolutely elegant, professional... and stunning.

Does that count?


----------



## Shal (Oct 30, 2008)

Maryln Monroe


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kate Beckinsale, Rachel Bilson.


----------



## sharronmarie (Oct 31, 2008)

Blake Lively and Camilla Belle


----------



## nunu (Oct 31, 2008)

Rachel Bilson, Kim K, Rihanna and Kate Moss.


----------



## user79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Everyday people on the street and street fashion mags. I don't follow any celeb style...


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 31, 2008)

The beautiful Dorothy Dandridge


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Kim Kardashian, Audrey Hepburn, and  Beyonce. *


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Everyday people on the street and street fashion mags. I don't follow any celeb style..._

 
ITA! Everyday people do have very unique styles.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Everyday people on the street and street fashion mags. I don't follow any celeb style..._

 
Ditto. I can't think of any celeb styles I'd like to follow.


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 2, 2008)

Christina Milian and Beyonce (even though I tend to like B more when she is dressed down).  Both know how to dress to accentuate their curves, both have gorgeous skin, and their shoe game is FIERCE!!!!  Oh and Jennifer Lopez.  I also like that all three are honest about working out, instead of saying "I was blessed with good genes."


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 4, 2008)

I love finding ideas for fashion everywhere, but if I had to say one specific celebrity who has influenced me it would be Andre 3000


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Nov 4, 2008)

ummmmm Gwen Stefani, Dita Von Teese, Tyra Banks, Beyonce!!! 40's mixed w/ modern mixed with classic mixed with chic lol So I looooove Express, J. Crew, Banana Republic, GAP, Macy's, Anthropologie, Urban Outfitters, and other no name boutiques! SOHO!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't really have a style icon (especially not a celebrity). I dress based on what I feel will look good on me...


----------



## annikay (Nov 10, 2008)

These are the ladies whose makeup, hair and style I love on and off the red carpet:

The Brits:

Sienna Miller
Kate Moss
Keira Knightley

American:

Ashlee Simpson
Ashley Olsen
Rachel Bilson
Kate Bosworth
Lauren Conrad
Ellen Pompeo
Scarlett Johansson
Blake Lively
Becki Newton
Natalie Portman
Jessica Biel

And the French girls:

Clemence Poesy
Marion Cotillard

And the no longer with us:

Audrey Hepburn
Grace Kelly

That is many, but I would never copy anyone - I wear what I like and what looks good on me, and my makeup and hair do not change with trends.


----------



## kalice (Nov 20, 2008)

I love Audrey Hepburn's style, although I don't have the body for it.


----------



## Pins&&Needles (Nov 28, 2008)

Rihanna
is my 
fashion icon.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 28, 2008)

Dita, Audrey, Marilyn mostly.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 29, 2008)

A bit of Ava Gardner...





...and a bit of Siouxsie Sioux...





...and some Indian style (Priyanka Chopra)...


----------



## annikay (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalice* 

 
_I love Audrey Hepburn's style, although I don't have the body for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeah, who does? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She was one elegant lady though


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 30, 2008)

I love Katy Perry


----------



## florabundance (Nov 30, 2008)

a mix of..
vanessa hudgens
mk and ashley olsen
nina sky


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't have 'icon' either, but I love seeing Drew Barrymore in the mag.  She just makes me smile!


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 4, 2008)

I love Bette Midler and Lucille Ball!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 4, 2008)

*GASP!* I thought I included this STYLE ICON earlier. Her style is impeccable. Tracey Ellis Ross of "Girlfriends" and yes, daughter of the most stylish Diva of All: Diana Ross.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 4, 2008)

And here's one more for good measure:


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, prob JLo, Kim K and Eva Mendes--but those last two I have serious girl crushes for LOL oh and add Megan Fox to that list, hehehehe


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Dec 4, 2008)

Kim Kardashian..I love the way she dresses!!(i know she's a D list celeb..but she can dress her a$$ off..lol..no pun intended)


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 4, 2008)

The girls on The Hills, minus Heidi.

Lauren, Audrina and Whitney are AMAZING dressers. They inspired me to stop dressing in skin tight outfits and wear pretty, flowy dresses and tunic tops.


----------



## deven.marie (Dec 4, 2008)

KIM KARDASHIAN!

woop woop


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 4, 2008)

Edie Sedgewick <3


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 4, 2008)

Kerry Washington
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Victoria Beckham





Jessic Simpson





Love them all


----------



## jen77 (Jan 1, 2009)

Jessica Alba
Jessica Simpson[especially during Newlyweds]


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 4, 2009)

miroslava duma, hands down. i have yet to see her in a bad outfit..


----------



## kiiwi (Jan 12, 2009)

Jessica Alba
Reese Witherspoon
Abigail Clancy


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 18, 2009)

Lauren Bacall


----------



## chellaxx (Jan 18, 2009)

Nicky Hilton. (LOVE LOVE LOVE)

Chloe Sevigny

Olsens (circa 2007ish)


----------



## yoyie (Jan 26, 2009)

Rachel Bilson... she always looks put together...


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

Love fergie's new look...I think it is a great improvement


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 16, 2009)

Rachel Bilson
Nicole Richie
Katy Perry
Kim Kardashian

And especially all the amazing trendsetters at LOOKBOOK.nu: collective fashion consciousness.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 16, 2009)

i think my style icon is kim kardashian


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 16, 2009)

I never thought about it...I guess I don't have one.


----------



## njoy (Mar 16, 2009)

Rachel Bilson, Lauren Bosworth, and Sophia Bush


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 16, 2009)

^Oooh I forgot about the women from the Hills.


----------



## animacani (Mar 24, 2009)

Kim kardashian
Nicole richie
Blair Waldorf (I love her style in gossip girl!)
Serena van der Woodsen (gossip girl , again) 
And I also like lauren conrad's style , simple yet elegant and pretty


----------



## aziajs (Apr 23, 2009)

Monica.  I aspire to be a woman like her - always dressed, makeup on point and never a hair out of place.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't have one. I take inspiration from many people and places but my style Icon would be whoever I imagine myself to be


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 23, 2009)

I guess I don't have one either. There's no-one who springs to mind as being particularly appealing to me. I don't often like what I see celebrities wearing as it frequently looks too 'try hard' or tacky as if they'd wear anything they thought would get them some column inches. Added to that the fact that they're probably only wearing what some stylist told them to means that I can't find them inspirational.

I'm always impressed, however, by my mum. She's always worn what suits her, staying current (but not following fashion just for the sake of it), looking beautiful, stylish and put-together.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 23, 2009)

Kate Hudson





Carrie Underwood





Victoria Beckham


----------



## luvsic (Apr 23, 2009)

Carrie Bradshaw <3

The character, not the actress who plays her. 











She inspires me every day to mix up my wardrobe!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 24, 2009)

delete


----------



## highonmac (Apr 25, 2009)

Natalie Portman, audrey hepburn (breakfast at t, sabrina and roman holiday to die for), Victoria B, Serena and Blair from gossip girls


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 26, 2009)

Chuck Bass


----------



## Amber*Christine (Apr 26, 2009)

JLO, Kim Kardashian and Jessica Simpson


----------



## stacyadams (May 5, 2009)

Nicole Richie for sureeeee


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2009)

i really like sarah michelle gellar's clothing - i prefer her in brights but she also looks lovely in neutrals too!


----------



## cmariemac (May 24, 2009)

Kim K, Christina Aquilera, Dita Von Teese


----------



## Briar (May 24, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Hip-Hop music but my fashion icon has always been the gorgeous, zaftig and strong Queen Latifah!    Her body shape is very similar to my own and I find her ability to strut her stuff and look gorgeous no matter what size she's wearing refreshing and uplifting.


----------



## summerskin (May 24, 2009)

Alexa Chung






Clémence Poésy (picture was too big)

http://www.whowhatwear.com/website/a...mencePoesy.jpg

Brigitte Bardot










Jane Birkin


----------



## Blushbaby (May 24, 2009)

Rachel Zoe
Kheri Hilson
Nicole Ritchie
Rihanna (sometimes)


----------

